# Convert/Import Finale files to Musescore



## VSriHarsha (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello!
Is it possible to convert and/or import Finale files to Musescore? If it’s possible, changes to made after importing like writing the dynamics & expressions again? Slurs, ties & panning etc......


----------



## micrologus (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes, export as XML format and import it in MuseScore.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 14, 2020)

Yea I checked it. Just xml or MusicXML or Compressed music xml? Thanks for that.


----------



## micrologus (Aug 14, 2020)

XML should work correctly


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks. I exported in 2 formats & yes xml seems to work very well than musicxml. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

